# OB global, How to bill complicated pregnancy?



## lmartinez2420 (Dec 6, 2012)

My doctor is spending a great deal of time with a patient with a laundry list of complications. He is not a specialist but is there any way he can get paid extra for the extra time he is spending with the patient. patient has BCBS. The pregnancy is not a normal antepartum care. How can I bill this?


----------



## pineapplelvr (Dec 11, 2012)

we always bill office visits for anything that is above and beyond the scope of a normal pregnancy. anything else is included in the OB package


----------



## REVERETT (Aug 5, 2013)

*complications billable*

I have the same question and have recently read an article in the August 2013 Cutting Edge regarding complications to pregnancy and getting reimbursement. The article states that these are payable with the use of modifier 24. Our office has used modifier 25 and not always been successful. Now reading this article I am curious, is anyone else coded this modifier with complications and received reimbursement????


----------

